# Anyone Have The Edsal Silvervein Workbench ?



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Was in Sams Club the other day and came across this 7.5 ft. workbench. The legs and frame are steel and the top wood. Looks like a nice size to set up against one wall in my small shop for a utility bench.The top is 1.75" thick hardwood. Powder coated steel frame.

I have a ton of shop projects on the backburner including a woodworking bench. But this bench is sturdy and seems would work well for me as a utility bench.Its not to wide. 2 feet wide.Adjustable.

While I would like to build most of my shop cabinets and benches, only so many hours in a day . This looks like a decent utility bench. Cost is 199.

Anyone have one of these benches ? If so have you experienced any rust issues ? Overall opinion ? The specs say it will support 1000 pounds .

Thanks.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump. No one ?


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Nope. Sorry.


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

No experience with this bench.

But, if you need a quick workbench just buy some 2×4's, maybe some MDF and hardboard for the top. Probably cheaper than $200, maybe a little more satisfaction?

I wasted money on a pre-manufactured bench once and regretted it. It works great now to hold some of my stationary power tools but you'll most likely be happier with something that you make.

but, if time is *really* of the essence then buy it and get back to making other projects.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

"But, if you need a quick workbench just buy some 2×4's, maybe some MDF and hardboard for the top. Probably cheaper than $200, maybe a little more satisfaction?"

@GlennsGS

I have gone that route and threw together a stationary 
utility bench a few years ago. Now I am looking to furnish
my newly expanded shop and looking at options for another 
utility bench.

Right now I have several cabinets and stands in the planning
stage and saw that bench a few days ago.

Anything I build or put into the shop from here out,
I want it to look good and be sturdy.
Not that I couldn't build one and make it look good and be sturdy,
just trying to save some time mainly. Probably could build it cheaper,
but the cost difference isn't really an issue.

Thanks for the input. Thought I would ask to see if 
anyone else had any experience with those benches in their 
shop.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't really have what you would call a traditional wood workers bench because when I built it I was doing all types of stuff like electronics, metal working, motor/engine repair, wood working, and general tinkering. If I had one of the traditional wood working benches it would probably be in pretty bad shape.

I built mine with two 3/4" layers of plywood and steel legs from Sears (no longer available). I used the remaining plywood for a lower shelf and an electronics equipment shelf above. It has been in use for over 40 years and still serves my purpose.

At one time I was offered a bowling alley from the foul line to the head pin for a new work bench but I had no way to transport it. It would have made some really nice workbenches!

I do like the traditional wood working benches and if I had the room, and money, I would probably have one of those along with the one I currently have for those non wood projects!

*Sorry for the long story!*


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

@oldnovice

I suppose the Silvervein could be used as a woodworking bench. Its not really as wide as I would like. I basically was considering it as a utility bench . Its only 2 feet deep so it would work good in a smaller shop.( 10×18) I'm going to be building a woodworking bench that will be ~30-36 inches across.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*RonInOhio*, almost anything, including a workmate, can be used as a utility bench.
I have though about building something like a workmate but a little taller and more portable, maybe even casters!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

What are you hoping to do with it? Hold stationary tools? Chiseling mortises? It looks pretty light weight, although I'm sure it is strong for holding dead weight.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would think that for far less than $199 you come up w/ something w/ a double thickness MDF top and 2×4 legs and stretchers. But it's your time and your money so only you can assess the tradeoff.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Actually I found a better picture of it and 21 reviews.

reviews

@Brandon

Yeah stationary tools and building some drawers perhaps and shelving underneath. Kind of an additional bench. The top looked like BB heavy duty commercial and the table seemed very solid . The legs are thick steel and look to be powder coated. Specs say it can hold 1000 pounds. Top is 1 3/4 " BB.

I just read a bunch of very favorable reviews on it so its on my wish list for now.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*RonInOhio,* after reading all the reviews and since my workbench is sort of an eye sore after 40 years of use/abuse I think I will take a closer look at this one too!


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

Ron,

Have you been next to the Sams club Bench? How does the height work for you? At 38" tall it may be a little tall for me. Mine are in the 34-35" tall which works for me with hand tools. ( hand plane, draw knife, etc.). If I was going to put stationary tools on it, like a scroll saw, grinder, etc. that height would work for me. But that's just me. It looks solid, Just thought I would bring the subject up, for what it's worth.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

@needshave.

No, I haven't been able to stand next to it because they have it displayed on
an elevated shelf about 5 feet off the ground. All good points you make. 
I am almost 6'3 but need to check into that.
Thanks.


----------



## razor524 (Mar 3, 2010)

I. Have one and use it against a wall as a utility bench as you suggest. No complaints, also you can buy the tool boxes/drawers that match and fit perfectly underneath it. It is very stable,


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

*@razor524*
Thanks. My impression was it would be stable. Appreciate the feedback.


----------

